# New Holland 875 in my garage



## fatoldfool (May 31, 2018)

I have this neat garden tractor with a 48 inch deck I no longer have a need for. I spent a small fortune on the gearbox for the deck (new bearings and seals). Has a 3 cyl diesel engine and hydraulic deck lift, power steering, hydrostatic, high and low range. Was going to keep it, but now using a zero turn mower, so if anyone wants it, I will take $2000. I have seen them go on ebay and also locally for much more than that. Located in southern WV. I like this thing, but that zero turn is so much faster!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello fat, welcome to the tractor forum.

Post some pictures of your 875.


----------

